
Ask HN: Recommendations for free, easy in browser video meeting rooms? - fireinsnow
I&#x27;m in France in quarantine, as are a lot of friends. I&#x27;d love to have a space where we can pop in and out of a video meeting – ideally a URL that&#x27;s always available, where we can drop in and see who&#x27;s online. It&#x27;d have to be free and ideally in browser so it&#x27;s easy for everyone to use.<p>Does anyone know if this exists?<p>I&#x27;m sure I&#x27;ve seen a bunch but can&#x27;t remember any names.<p>Thanks!
======
43920
Google meet does this if you have G Suite.

[https://whereby.com/](https://whereby.com/) looks promising as well, although
I've never tried it.

